# Movies With Seniors, For Seniors?



## ClassicRockr (Aug 5, 2014)

I remember going to a theater in 2003 to see It Runs in the Family w/Michael Douglas and Kirk Douglas. I look around the theater and told my wife "it's mostly folks in our age bracket" which at the time we were 52/53. Guess the younger generation would have  no interest in this movie w/old-older actors in it.

A few weeks ago, while walking to the theater that was showing Blended, we passed the theater that was showing Jersey Boys and again I noticed the age bracket that was going into that theater. Mostly, if not all, people in their 60's. The younger generation would have no idea, or care, who The Four Seasons singing group were. 

There are even Broadway Plays that are "Senior" related because the storyline goes back to those "good old day". The play, Motown is one of them.

I know there are other movies likes these two, that seem to be watched, by mostly Seniors. Do you remember any?

It is just really sort of weird, and refreshing, sitting in a modern-day theater watching a movie with people my age who know the actors and there's no guns, shooting, bloodshed throughout the movie!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Get Netflix and indulge yourself in a lot of old movies and old actors...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

Bucket list comes to mind. Cacoon also might be more for seniors.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2014)

Nebraska, from last year. Academy Ward nominee
About Schmidt (J. Nicholson)
Harry and Tonto (A. Carney)


----------

